# Why is this bad..



## mspvice (Jul 15, 2014)

So, I do not use any plastic perches or wood dowels in my birdie cages, but Winnie's cage opens at the top to create a place to perch. The perch for the top and the rest of the perched for the cage are wood dowels. I never put the wood dowels in the cage (I bought new) but today when we opened the top for the first time we didn't know what else to use. So we put the wood dowel in. What is the negative on using the wood dowel? Any perches out there that might be long enough to extend across this opening?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's important for a bird's feet and legs to have the different diameters to help keep them healthy. 
Dowel perches are all one thickness -- unlike a branch in the wild.

Using a wooden dowel is fine since you have other perches of varying diameters in your cage.

I have a "corner" perch in a couple of my cages that are made with dowel perches which is fine because of all the other perches available in their cages that the birds use regularly. *


----------



## mspvice (Jul 15, 2014)

Perfect! I was hoping since we used all other sizes and types that this top perch would be ok as a dowel  Yay!!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Like Deb said, wood dowel is OK if you have various sizes of perches to exercise their little feet. I have different size wood perches, natural branch's, cement/sandstone, etc. The only time you get in trouble is when you have only one size....


----------



## mspvice (Jul 15, 2014)

Jonah said:


> Like Deb said, wood dowel is OK if you have various sizes of perches to exercise their little feet. I have different size wood perches, natural branch's, cement/sandstone, etc. The only time you get in trouble is when you have only one size....


I was recently shopping for a ladder and came across a wood ladder with cement on the steps and wasn't sure of that was ok for them.

It's so hard when you go to the pet store. They put all of these foods, treats, toys, ect. out and you really have to research and educate yourself on what's safe/healthy for your bird.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

mspvice said:


> I was recently shopping for a ladder and came across a wood ladder with cement on the steps and wasn't sure of that was ok for them.
> 
> It's so hard when you go to the pet store. They put all of these foods, treats, toys, ect. out and you really have to research and educate yourself on what's safe/healthy for your bird.


They are great for keeping toenails down....


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

It is healthier for the feet to have a variety of textures as well as to help keep nails trim


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

mspvice said:


> I was recently shopping for a ladder and came across a wood ladder with cement on the steps and wasn't sure of that was ok for them.
> 
> It's so hard when you go to the pet store. They put all of these foods, treats, toys, ect. out and you really have to research and educate yourself on what's safe/healthy for your bird.


Well, it wouldn't be so bad if they regulated what those companies are allowed to say on their packaging. Pet food of any type isn't as closely monitored as people food as far as the marketing side goes, and therefore pet food companies can say just about whatever they want, whether it's true or not. So brands like Kaytee, which we all know has had recalls up the wahzoo, can say they have a healthy food or mix, when it's really just like candy. There's boat loads of recalls on popular foods for cats and dogs too that have been recalled like crazy, ie. Iams and Eukenuba, just to name a couple more recent recalls. But almost every single cat or dog food has been recalled at some point.

Bottom line is that you have got to do your research when buying foods for your pets. Do as much if not more research for their food, because we all know they can't do that for themselves. Good luck and God bless!


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

You've got great advice here! I just wanted to chime in that you could probably use one of those flexible rope perches with clamps on each side to keep the top open if you didn't want to use the dowel. However, as others have said, one dowel perch isn't a bad thing


----------

